# Test E plus H-Drol cycle



## Full Force (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay so, I have ran 3 prohormone cycles and I think it's about time for the real deal. I just want to make sure everything looks smooth and make sure I'm not missing anything.

Would it be smarter to run my 4 weeks of H-drol before I start the Test. Or should I just start them at the same time? Seems like alot to run at once.

Is .5mg of Anastrozole every other day to much? Should I cut down to .25mg? I have had gyno problems in the past so. Also I noticed alot of you anabolic guys don't run cycle assist with your prohormone's. Think I should run it or save an expense? I never cycled without it before. Will I even need HCG for a 10 week test cycle?

Cycle
H-Drol 75mg 1-4
Cycle Assist 1-4
Test E 500mg 1-10

Anastrozole .5mg EOD

PCT
Nolva 20mg 12-17
Anastrozole .5mg EOD 12-14

HCG on hand
Letro on hand


----------



## Mike09100 (Aug 12, 2010)

hcg on hand....? care to explain?


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

it looks ok to me just use clomid or hcg for your pct and nolva since u have it and gyno prone. one thing ill say is iam using a ph next time i cycle with injects. and if your gyno prone on just ph your in for a nightmare of a time . i would use .5 ed instead of eod. but the ph iam not to familiar with so maybe i shouldnt of posted. good luck anyway u run it. you might be better off running the letro instead since you have a high gyno problem.


----------



## Full Force (Aug 12, 2010)

> hcg on hand....? care to explain?



The research I've done indicates that it can promote gyno. I wasn't quite sure if HCG would be required with Nolva. I guess I was wrong by the sounds of it.



> it looks ok to me just use clomid or hcg for your pct and nolva since u  have it and gyno prone. one thing ill say is iam using a ph next time i  cycle with injects. and if your gyno prone on just ph your in for a  nightmare of a time . i would use .5 ed instead of eod. but the ph iam  not to familiar with so maybe i shouldnt of posted. good luck anyway u  run it. you might be better off running the letro instead since you have  a high gyno problem.



When you say run Clomid, you suggesting I stack it with Nolva? Do you think that will be needed? I mean I can always order Clomid instead of Nolva but I always understood Nolva to be more effective. I def don't want to buy both, this is expensive enough as it is!

I'll take your advice and run .5 ED. You really think Test will set off my gyno more than PH's? Maybe I should reconsider. Anyone else got input on this?


----------



## Full Force (Aug 12, 2010)

> it looks ok to me just use clomid or hcg for your pct and nolva since u  have it and gyno prone. one thing ill say is iam using a ph next time i  cycle with injects. and if your gyno prone on just ph your in for a  nightmare of a time . i would use .5 ed instead of eod. but the ph iam  not to familiar with so maybe i shouldnt of posted. good luck anyway u  run it. you might be better off running the letro instead since you have  a high gyno problem.



How are you planning on running your PH? Are you going to run it side by side with the Test or are you going to run the PH first and then once your done with PH start injections and run that for 10-12 weeks?


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

Full Force said:


> The research I've done indicates that it can promote gyno. I wasn't quite sure if HCG would be required with Nolva. I guess I was wrong by the sounds of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes if you get gyno of ph , which h-drol is a steroid though, it will set gyno going. but i meant take clomid and nolva if u need it. but you have hcg its good to instead of clomid. but you would want to run the hcg for 3 wks. just like clomid. my suggestion is get somebody that knows how to use pct after ph" cycle i dont know much about pct after the so called ph cycle. i would imagine since its a aas there is no difference but i dont want to give u bad info. but i know u can run ph" with test cycle.


----------



## Full Force (Aug 12, 2010)

You don't need to run PCT after the PH cycle because the Test will pick up the testosterone.

A plain PH cycle though.. You only need to run cycle assist through the cycle and nolva + a test booster for pct. Simple as that


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

Full Force said:


> How are you planning on running your PH? Are you going to run it side by side with the Test or are you going to run the PH first and then once your done with PH start injections and run that for 10-12 weeks?


 
iam going to run my m-drol with test of some kindmost likely test e but i dont want to tell u the dosages because i have better than 20 yrs of using gear. then ill run some arimidex if i bloat and iam going to the dr for prolactin problems, then ill ask dg806 wat to run cause i know my dr dont give a fuck and dg806 is just as smart. then ill use my milk thistle 4,000mg ed, organ protectors cranberry extract, saw pawmetto, inject b- complex and b12, and a few other things . but iam not gyno prone brother. i only have very high prolactin and dg806 said to go to dr so i got a appt. and i only had sore nipples once of anadrol but took nolva a few weeks and it was gone. so just run your h-drol with 500mg test e or cyp i dont know wat the other ph is thats in your cycle. take letro, or arimidex .5 ed then if u need it in your pct use hcg and nolva to be safe but use nolva only if needed. other than that your cycle looks ok. imo. dont worry about gyno if u use your gyno protectors. good luck brother.


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

Full Force said:


> You don't need to run PCT after the PH cycle because the Test will pick up the testosterone.
> 
> A plain PH cycle though.. You only need to run cycle assist through the cycle and nolva + a test booster for pct. Simple as that


 
 see i dont even know wat cycle assit is. but h-drol is a anabolic steroid not a ph bro. but like i said it looks good.


----------



## Full Force (Aug 12, 2010)

> iam going to run my m-drol with test of some kindmost likely test e but i  dont want to tell u the dosages because i have better than 20 yrs of  using gear. then ill run some arimidex if i bloat and iam going to the  dr for prolactin problems, then ill ask dg806 wat to run cause i know my  dr dont give a fuck and dg806 is just as smart. then ill use my milk  thistle 4,000mg ed, organ protectors cranberry extract, saw pawmetto,  inject b- complex and b12, and a few other things . but iam not gyno  prone brother. i only have very high prolactin and dg806 said to go to  dr so i got a appt. and i only had sore nipples once of anadrol but took  nolva a few weeks and it was gone. so just run your h-drol with 500mg  test e or cyp i dont know wat the other ph is thats in your cycle. take  letro, or arimidex .5 ed then if u need it in your pct use hcg and nolva  to be safe but use nolva only if needed. other than that your cycle  looks ok. imo. dont worry about gyno if u use your gyno protectors. good  luck brother.


Thanks for the input bro. I'm not asking what doses to take but how do you recommend running the two. Should I run H-Drol for 4 weeks and then once i'm done with the H-Drol start my Test on the 5th week. Or should I start H-Drol and Test at the same time on week 1? That's the only thing i'm confused about. Running a PH and 500 mg of Test at the exact same seems like alot of shit to be taking at once. Then again if I run H-drol first and then start the Test after words I'm looking at a 14 week cycle which seems like to much too. So i'm kinda lost here. Why can't I just be content running one or the other hahah.. Damn this is one addicting hobby

I'm going to be running 75mg of H-Drol. If I ran H-Drol as a solo cycle I would dose at 100mg. Just to throw that out there.



> see i dont even know wat cycle assit is. but h-drol is a anabolic steroid not a ph bro. but like i said it looks good.


Well all these things are steroids your right, H-Drol is no joke I put on some serious mass with that shit in the past. Although it is considered a prohormone. It doesn't turn anabolic until your body processes it unlike injections which are steroids before they enter your body. Cycle Assist is to protect your liver, oral's such as H-Drol are very hard on the liver. That's why I was so shocked to notice all these guys that are injecting aren't using it when they kick start there cycles with a PH. If you hit up a prohormone forum people would make you out to be retarded for running an oral without some time of liver protection.



+rep


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

Full Force said:


> Thanks for the input bro. I'm not asking what doses to take but how do you recommend running the two. Should I run H-Drol for 4 weeks and then once i'm done with the H-Drol start my Test on the 5th week. Or should I start H-Drol and Test at the same time on week 1? That's the only thing i'm confused about. Running a PH and 500 mg of Test at the exact same seems like alot of shit to be taking at once. Then again if I run H-drol first and then start the Test after words I'm looking at a 14 week cycle which seems like to much too. So i'm kinda lost here. Why can't I just be content running one or the other hahah.. Damn this is one addicting hobby
> 
> I'm going to be running 75mg of H-Drol. If I ran H-Drol as a solo cycle I would dose at 100mg. Just to throw that out there.
> 
> ...


 
 ok ive always used liver protectors but i use milk thistle, i think its better. but i dont know wats in that cycle assist so i cant comment. your used to gear already taking hdrol so start them at same time and stop the hdrol after 4 wks and stay on test e for 12 wks. then about 7 days after your last injection start your pct. nothing else i can add. u got things covered. but if u want a good and cheap liver protector go to walmart and get 4 bottles of spring valley milk thistle 1,000mg per gelcap 90 count its $7.00 a bottle if you want total organ protection while your there get cranberry extract, and thats kidneys, saw pawmetto for prostate.


----------

